# Rubinstein's Chopin Collection



## Sonata

As I understand, this package is pretty indispensible Chopin.










My question: I know it's "nearly but not quite complete". I love Chopin and wouldn't mind owning everything by him. Does anyone know what this set lacks? That way I can find other recordings to fill what's missing in here. I already have a lot of his stuff in the "99 Essential Chopin" mp3 set with Abbey Simon, but I kind of hear this Rubinstein guy is really something for Chopin :tiphat:


----------



## Ravndal

The etudes isnt there (should get the Pollini version, or Cziffra)


----------



## Guest

I have the Rubinstein collection and love it. As Ravndal said, it lacks the etudes. I second his recommendation of the Pollini recordings of the etudes to complete it. I don't know what else is lacking - I've never done a survey. I really enjoy Rubinstein's recordings of the Nocturnes and the Polonaises.


----------



## Ravndal

Another superb version of the Nocturnes is by Elisabeth Leonskaja.


----------



## kv466

Etudes = Earl Wild


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> As I understand, this package is pretty indispensible Chopin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question: I know it's "nearly but not quite complete". I love Chopin and wouldn't mind owning everything by him. Does anyone know what this set lacks? That way I can find other recordings to fill what's missing in here. I already have a lot of his stuff in the "99 Essential Chopin" mp3 set with Abbey Simon, but I kind of hear this Rubinstein guy is really something for Chopin :tiphat:


Ashkenazy (13 CDs) is probably the most complete of the competitive boxes, but it's more money than the excellent value Rubenstein.

The Rubenstein box you picture is 11 CDs. There is a newer Sony/RCA Rubenstein reissue of 10 CDs, and newly 24-bit remastered. Attractively-priced at Amazon Marketplace (check and compare others, too, such as MDT and Presto).

Since the Rubenstein set is incomplete anyway, 10 CDs wouldn't make much difference. Then, as you say, supplement with whom you like.

Related links:

RCA 1991 (11 CDs) release contents -

http://www.amazon.com/The-Chopin-Co.../tracks/B000026OW3/ref=dp_tracks_all_1#disc_1

Sony/RCA 2010 (10 CDs) reissue (24-bit remastering), covers, with contents -

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51B8nnlaunL._SS400_.jpg

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Qbldwh9OL._SS400_.jpg


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> Etudes = Earl Wild


They certainly should be heard, anyway. There once was a rather cultish notion that the Mazurkas = William Kapell. Those should be heard too; most of them shouldn't work the way he plays them...


----------



## PetrB

Sonata said:


> As I understand, this package is pretty indispensible Chopin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question: I know it's "nearly but not quite complete". I love Chopin and wouldn't mind owning everything by him. Does anyone know what this set lacks? That way I can find other recordings to fill what's missing in here. I already have a lot of his stuff in the "99 Essential Chopin" mp3 set with Abbey Simon, but I kind of hear this Rubinstein guy is really something for Chopin :tiphat:


'This guy' is really quite something for Chopin, and it is difficult to find much fault with him anywhere -- but there is also this, as brilliant a pianist, as profound a musician and as well as he was intimate with every note of Chopin, his playing of this repertoire is also filled with exaggerations, and those additional aggregate and odd mannerisms which were heaped on the music after Chopin's death through several later generations of the romantic era.... so _this is also some of the most affected and overly precious of Chopin renditions you will ever hear_, to the point where as much as I will not condemn Rubinstein at all, Rubinstein's Chopin has entered the realm of reputation alongside those men and women of yore who are now poster boys and girls of bad performance practice, cautionary models of 'how not to do it.'

_What that delivery does, unfortunately, is make Chopin, to many, an effete, flowery, perfumed confection of a man, where the opposite of what is found in his music is the actuality... it is not inaccurate nor accidental that Schumann commented about Chopin's music, "Cannon hidden in flowers." It is steely; it is aggressive; it has some of the most outrageous and 'modern' approaches of harmonic usage of anything in its immediate time orbit, and it is truly radical, deep, and very strong stuff. That 'what it really is' rarely, if ever, comes across from the Rubinstein performances._

People still love it. and as flowery 'pee on the piano' as it is, it is still magnificent music and highly 'poetic' playing.

I appreciate that 'money is money' but am aghast at what people buy in boxes 'to have it all' when it is going to take months to listen 'to it all' anyway. Maybe purchase the Rubinstein set, and another disc of the Etudes by any of another number of composers.

Garrick Ohlsson is one very great Chopin contemporary interpreter, Pollini another.


----------



## joen_cph

People tend to forget the differences between the early Rubinstein and the later; he gradually went from a highly dramatic, Horowitzian playing style (1930s) to a more subdued style (1960s etc.). Comparisons in this field are very interesting.


----------



## Sonata

PetrB said:


> 'This guy' is really quite something for Chopin, and it is difficult to find much fault with him anywhere -- but there is also this, as brilliant a pianist, as profound a musician and as well as he was intimate with every note of Chopin, his playing of this repertoire is also filled with exaggerations, and those additional aggregate and odd mannerisms which were heaped on the music after Chopin's death through several later generations of the romantic era.... so _this is also some of the most affected and overly precious of Chopin renditions you will ever hear_, to the point where as much as I will not condemn Rubinstein at all, Rubinstein's Chopin has entered the realm of reputation alongside those men and women of yore who are now poster boys and girls of bad performance practice, cautionary models of 'how not to do it.'
> 
> _What that delivery does, unfortunately, is make Chopin, to many, an effete, flowery, perfumed confection of a man, where the opposite of what is found in his music is the actuality... it is not inaccurate nor accidental that Schumann commented about Chopin's music, "Cannon hidden in flowers." It is steely; it is aggressive; it has some of the most outrageous and 'modern' approaches of harmonic usage of anything in its immediate time orbit, and it is truly radical, deep, and very strong stuff. That 'what it really is' rarely, if ever, comes across from the Rubinstein performances._
> 
> People still love it. and as flowery 'pee on the piano' as it is, it is still magnificent music and highly 'poetic' playing.
> 
> I appreciate that 'money is money' but am aghast at what people buy in boxes 'to have it all' when it is going to take months to listen 'to it all' anyway. Maybe purchase the Rubinstein set, and another disc of the Etudes by any of another number of composers.
> 
> Garrick Ohlsson is one very great Chopin contemporary interpreter, Pollini another.


Very interesting comments. I admit that I am given to sentimentality, and have always been a highly emotional person. As such, I suspect I'd adore Rubinstein based on your comments. HOWEVER, it's interesting to read about the "other side" of Chopin's work so to speak, and I'd be remiss to not check those out as well. The "have to have it all" is something I'm very guilty of. Sometimes I stifle the urge, sometimes not. Perhaps I'll purchase a few Rubinstein discs rather than the whole box, and a few by Pollini, etc.


----------



## Ukko

^^ You absolutely _need_ Weissenberg's Nocturnes. Because the night time is apt to be dark, beyond the edges of the lamp-shine.


----------



## Guest

Pollini can be variable with Chopin. Definitely get his earlier recording of the Etudes. His more recent recording of the Nocturnes is okay, but not the first one I would go to. In general, I prefer Pollini's earlier recordings to his later ones.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Very interesting comments. I admit that I am given to sentimentality, and have always been a highly emotional person. As such, I suspect I'd adore Rubinstein based on your comments. HOWEVER, it's interesting to read about the "other side" of Chopin's work so to speak, and I'd be remiss to not check those out as well. The "have to have it all" is something I'm very guilty of. Sometimes I stifle the urge, sometimes not. Perhaps I'll purchase a few Rubinstein discs rather than the whole box, and a few by Pollini, etc.


Yes, completism is the death of many collections and listeners, though some think not and continue to gorge. There are exceptions, and the Rubinstein incomplete box may be one. Shall we say a no-brainer? About $20 for 10CDs? That's pretty good.

Some good suggestions for supplementation. Such as Pollini, Weissenberg. And I wouldn't forget Argerich, Pogorelich, Gavrilov, ABM, Demidenko, Tharaud, Ts'ong, Ashkenazy.

Happy hunting 'n listening.:tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

Garrick Ohlsson's recording of the complete Chopin Etudes are for the moment up on Youtube if you wish to 'preview' them in considering what to purchase.


----------

